# Yacht clubs Lisbon coast



## Scott Williams (Oct 12, 2014)

Just wondering if anyone could advise me of the name and whereabouts of (keel boat) yacht clubs on the Lisbon coast.

If I were to be based in Lisbon, am happy to consider anything out to Cascais.

Am looking for something with attached marina/floating berths, Portuguese/English speaking membership and otherwise "nice" facilities.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tellus (Nov 24, 2013)

look here: Marinas in Lisbon

IMHO best places are Doca de Belem and Parce de Nacioes.
avoid Alcantara, it 's under the bridge, very noisy...
some more marinas are on Setubal side of the river


----------



## Scott Williams (Oct 12, 2014)

thank you Tellus


----------

